# Rubik's Clock Tutorial



## coopersacatfilms (Aug 11, 2008)

In this tutorial I teach you how to solve the rubik's clock.

The method taught in this video is the one I learned on Stefan Pochmann's website.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

i saw this on youtube first...SUBSCRIBER!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2008)

Some suggestions:

- Prepared scramble without lucky cases would've been better, I think.

- Provide an outlook/overview, e.g., say you'll now equalize the cross clocks before you actually do it.

- Mention the basic procedure, i.e., that you "pick up" an additional clock by turning the already "equalized" portion towards it rather than turning the additional clock towards the equalized portion.

You and I know these, but I think someone who doesn't might have trouble following what you're doing without seeing the big picture.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Aug 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> - Prepared scramble without lucky cases would've been better, I think.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

